# Small tap/die set recommendations



## chucketn (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone care to make a suggestion for US sources of reasonably priced small tap and die sets? I'm talking 0-80, 2-56, 4-40, and such. 
I have a Sears set covering 6-32 to 1/2-20, and a Kolbalt set, and a few 4-40 taps that I inhereted from my father, but MSC and Enco seem to be pricey at around $18 to a single tap.
I don't want junk, but want reasonable quality.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## kvom (Feb 13, 2011)

I have bought some taps (as well as nuts and screws) from http://www.americanmodeleng.com/id19.html


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2011)

chucketn  said:
			
		

> I don't want junk, but want reasonable quality.



I disagree Chuck. You want the best tap you can get your hands on when it comes to taps smaller than 6-32. 18 bucks seems cheap when you are standing in your shop with a part in your hand, the tap snapped off in it and you have 5 hours invested in it. When it comes to drills, taps, and endmills, spend for the best. It will save you in the long run.

My opinion, worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Dave G (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Chuck, Steve's right, buy High Speed Steel taps and stay away from the carbon steel ones. HSS taps cost more but will last alot longer. Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave G  said:
			
		

> Hi Chuck, Steve's right, buy High Speed Steel taps and stay away from the carbon steel ones. HSS taps cost more but will last alot longer. Dave



Not only that but they are sharp as a razor. Alot less force to twist means less broken taps. You can feel it when you hand tap. When it starts to feel like you are tapping rubber, get rid of them or only use them on thru holes.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 13, 2011)

My first tools for the shop was a craftsman tap and die set. 
It has had some use but IMHO you are better off buying good machine taps of the size you need
 spiral flute and spiral point taps can be used by hand and do not load up on chips the way a hand tap will
they are stonger and less likely to break. 
That said you asked for options on sets of small taps and dies . here is an option.
Also sets often do not have model sizes like 5-40 
http://www.micromark.com/14-Piece-Mini-Tap-And-Die-Set,6536.html 
Tin


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 13, 2011)

How about buying them as you need them. Or do you want the fancy box? ;D Seriously, I've just bought each size as I've needed it and it's not been a problem. Sooner or later you're going to need a size that's not in the set anyway.

Vic.


----------



## steamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Victor Machinery.

http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-17/32-to-1-1/8-inch/1270.html

All kinds of standard and non-standard ....give them a look. I've bought quite a bit of stuff from them.

All HSS and reasonable....though not cheap.  Standard and oddball dies to match too plus left hand stuff.

Dave


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Feb 13, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Victor Machinery.
> 
> http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-17/32-to-1-1/8-inch/1270.html
> 
> ...


I just looked at their stuff and the spiral point ones look real reasonable. I'll have to 
try some from them. Thanks.
  ...lew...


----------



## chucketn (Feb 13, 2011)

That's what I was looking for. Thanks for all the input. Now if the IRS would get off my refund...

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 13, 2011)

chucketn  said:
			
		

> Anyone care to make a suggestion for US sources of reasonably priced small tap and die sets? I'm talking 0-80, 2-56, 4-40, and such.
> I have a Sears set covering 6-32 to 1/2-20, and a Kolbalt set, and a few 4-40 taps that I inhereted from my father, but MSC and Enco seem to be pricey at around $18 to a single tap.
> I don't want junk, but want reasonable quality.
> 
> Chuck in E. TN



Take another look at the Enco offerings, They put good quality U.S.A. made taps on sale every month. The smaller sizes are generally between $5 -$10. The imports they offer are usually roughly $3 -$5. Buying the most expensive taps and paying $18 a tap is not necessarily the answer for all of us. I have not broken a single import tap. I have broken quite a few U.S.A. taps and it was my own fault 100%.

Finding a good quality set is not only difficult, but it will be very expensive. Adding to it, or replacing any will be difficult if your a purist and want to stick with the same brand.

The Best way is to build up your own set as you go along. My suggestion is to make a simple wood storage tray out of two 1/2" thick boards and a pair of hinges. The boards can be what ever size you would like, 4x6", 6x8", 8x12". Mill slots side by side for the taps in the base board and slap a plain hinged board over the top. You could make several with plenty of extra slots for expansion. Make separate covered trays for dies the same way by drilling with a forestner wood bit, with plenty of extra open spots for future additions.

I wouldn't bother putting on any sort of wood finish on the inside, just apply a couple of coats of 'white camphor oil' on the insides of the boards to keep the taps and dies from getting rusty. This will also give your shop a pleasant smell. Available at your local Pharmacy. One well known brand is Campho-phenique.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camphor

I'm also, and still looking for a good source for round split dies.

-MB


----------



## walnotr (Feb 13, 2011)

My preference is for thread forming taps. Not only do they not have flutes and therefore are stronger, the threads are actually produced by raising the threads in the hole as oposed to cutting away metal. You end up with a work hardened thread which is stronger. If you are tapping extremely hard materials they may not be ideal but otherwise work well.

Steve C.


----------



## mklotz (Feb 13, 2011)

walnotr  said:
			
		

> My preference is for thread forming taps.



Have you ever used thread-forming taps in the smaller sizes, e.g., 0-80, 1-72, 2-56?

If so, how well do they work in "sticky" materials like brass? How many have you broken?


----------



## walnotr (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't recall using one in brass and can understand your concern. I have used 0-80 in 6061 many times and have not broken one yet. I would give brass a try but all my tools are 4500 miles away right now! Tap magic works wel in the aluminum and I would give that a try with the brass as well. You have to remember to drill the tap holes to the correct size also. Thread forming taps require a larger hole. For example a 10-32 thread requires a #17 hole instead of a #21 for a thread cutting tap. 

Steve C.


----------



## chucketn (Feb 13, 2011)

Like I tried to relate in my original post, I have most common sizes of taps and dies, plus multiples of the common sized my father used. He was a maintenance electrician, and didn't have use for the small stuff used in model engine work.
I also have a pretty comprehensive set of drill bits also, including letter and 1/16: sets of Silver and Demming.
I agree on buying the best one can afford but spending $18-20 per tap at MAC doesn't make economic sense to me when another seller is the same quality at half the price. I don't have as deep pockets as some folks.
They say "There's no getting older if you don't get cunning." I would add "A fool and his money are soon parted..."
I would rather be frugal than foolish!
Or to modify another saying, "It is better to keep your purse strings tied and have folks thing you a fool, than empty your purse and remove all doubt."
I am specifically looking for taps and dies in the 0-80 to 4-40 range for model engineering.
I will look closer at Enco, and the set from Micro-Mark.
Again, thanks for all the input and discussion.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2011)

Try these prople also. They stock down to 0-80. I have had very good luck with them.

http://www.microfasteners.com/catalog/index.cfm

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Chuck, I just want to add one more opinion.

Be leery of any source that does Not specify a brand, or origin, e.g.-Import or USA.

If they don't, then their probably selling over priced, or low priced imports.

-MB


----------



## milotrain (Feb 13, 2011)

Check out MSC as well, I just found cheaper taps at MSC than Enco ???.

Stick to OSG and you'll be pleased (there are of course plenty of other good companies but OSG makes good cutters). See if you can find a local Brubaker dealer (real nice taps those).


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Feb 13, 2011)

walnotr  said:
			
		

> I can't recall using one in brass and can understand your concern. I have used 0-80 in 6061 many times and have not broken one yet. I would give brass a try but all my tools are 4500 miles away right now! Tap magic works wel in the aluminum and I would give that a try with the brass as well. You have to remember to drill the tap holes to the correct size also. Thread forming taps require a larger hole. For example a 10-32 thread requires a #17 hole instead of a #21 for a thread cutting tap.
> 
> Steve C.


I think of "Tap magic" as a "cutting fluid" and for a thread forming operation I'd think
a high pressure lubricant would be desired. I've only used a thread forming tap in
one size, 10-32 and I used oil on it when I did it. (In 6060-T6 Al)
  ...lew...


----------



## pete (Feb 13, 2011)

OSG for sure, Greenlee is another, Hanson are ok. Yes we all have different bugets, But like what has already been said. If they won't state the brand name then how do you know EXACTLY what your ordering. I started out with a Crapsman set too. They worked,...........sort of. After moving up too better quality cutting tools I'd never go back. They last and cut far better, So over time they work out cheaper on a cost per hole basis. I'd rather wait and save than buy dirt cheap. It does work out more cost effective that way.

Pete


----------



## rake60 (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought this tap and die set at a local hobby shop.







They didn't have an SAE set in stock at the time, so I bought the metric set.
1 MM to 2.5 MM

I've had it for 3 years now and have no complaints at all.

Here's a _*LINK*
_to an online vendor.

PJ is actually a jewelery makers supply house, but look around and you'll find a few other
things there that may be of interest.

Rick


----------

